# Being very clingy



## MaxwellSmart (Aug 11, 2008)

The past 2 days, Brutus has become very clingy to me. He never whines or barks when he's crated but when I put him to bed but last night he barked for a good 30 min before he finally fell asleep. This morning, he made his way up stairs and was stracting at my bedroom door and whimpered until I let him in. And he didn't stay in the room long, it was like he just wanted to check to see if I was still there.
 I sat on the stairs while I straightened out some papers I had and he proceeded to come and lay on my lap (...or try to as he is close to 70lbs :dohI went outside to play with him and we did the usual. Then I let Max out with him and usually they'll wrestle and run around periodically for the next hour or so but today when Max came out, I went around to the front of the house and Brutus paid no attention to Max but instead followed me. While I was getting into my car Brutus was literally sticking his head between the car and the car door. I had to push him out of the way to close it. 
Since I've been home, he's tried to climb on my lap every time I sat on the couch. Right now, I'm sitting on my bed folding laundry (...as you can see I took a break, never in a hurry to do laundry) and he jumped right up and is now just laying next to me.

This is odd behavior for him. He’s not acting bored, but maybe lonely. Nothing has changed in our routine to make him feel uneasy. 

Any suggestions or ideas why he could be acting this way?


----------



## wakeangel (Feb 28, 2008)

I don't have any advice, but I'm hoping someone that might will see this!


----------



## jealous1 (Dec 7, 2007)

Sometimes our dogs can sense things that we are unaware of--is there anything going on with you that he might be picking up on? Is he eating/drinking okay?


----------



## MaxwellSmart (Aug 11, 2008)

He's eating/drinking and going to the bathroom just fine. He's not as clingy this evening, so maybe he got his attention fix. As for me, I'm fine but maybe I shouldn't be. Maybe he's trying to tell me to be stressed so he can calm me down haha.


----------

